# For a very sick bird can pedialyte be used without water?



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

My little Claire is very sick and just threw up for the first time. I have another thread going but wanted to ask here because people seem to have to missed the question, can pedialyte or the international hydrating solution be used instead of water? My bird is driking a lot and i'd like to know if it's good to just leave a bowl of that instead of water. I was using the water/sugar/salt mix but just changed to pedialytle, do I need to add anything to the pedialytle or does it take care of the sugar/salt need?

Also, is there any problem with my adding ACV and a peice of garlic clove to the bowl of pedialyte? Claire does not seem to mind and is drinking it on her own...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'd leave the unadulterated Pedialyte for tonight and then put back plain water tomorrow. We still don't really know what's going on with Claire and since you and I talked on the phone, I think we need to give the other members a chance to catch up and post. You are such a good pigeon Mom!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can let her drink Pedialyte for a couple of days but I wouldn't add anything to it.
My vet recommends Pedialyte for as long as the bird is not well. 

Reti


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you guys so much! She has started eating on her own! I just posted in my other thread...

I replaced her water with 1/3 pedialyte and 2/3 water since she is eating. If everything goes well and she continues to get all better i'll remove the pedialyte all together, probly by tonight.

You guys have been wonderful, I feel blessed to have somewhere like this with all you people who care so much for pijgies


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad Claire is eating on her own. Hope she continues to improve!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to hear about the improvement, Kimberly! Sorry I missed your call today .. was at work, and we were short handed and having a rough day.

Terry


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Kim,

By diluting, or adding water to the Pedialyte, you undo its physical properties. The drink is intended to stave off dehydration, the loss of minerals and electrolytes that accompany body fluid loss. Add water and you slow that process down, or stop it completely.


----------

